# Keywords with only 2 letters are not searchable



## Collecter128 (Jan 19, 2018)

After looking at a submission, I clicked on a keyword the artist used and found the search results said there were no submissions. Since I clicked on a keyword already used in some art I found this really odd. I discovered that any keyword that consists of only two letters will not return results when clicked on. 

This might be intentional. and if so I'm sorry for bringing this up. If it is not, then keywords like "tf" will not show anything even if an artist uses it in their submission.

I don't know if anyone else has this problem or if it's just a setting I don't know how to change, so I hope this will be useful in determining what is going on.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 19, 2018)

Search algorithms have a general exemption from indexing two-letter words due to how many of them are quite common in everyday writing (and thus meaningless).  The inability to directly search for useful two-letter abbreviations is an unfortunate side effect, and I agree it probably should be resolved that _certain_ two-letter combinations are considered indexable.


----------



## Uluri (Jan 20, 2018)

I was actually just thinking about this this morning, because that means it excludes things like 3D. Can't search engines have the exception such as only pulling two letter keywords from the actual keyword/tagging area (Do not search 2 letter words unless it is in the keyword section)? I have characters that have two letter names, and also learned today I couldn't search 3D for finding 3D artwork.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2018)

Uluri said:


> Can't search engines have the exception such as only pulling two letter keywords from the actual keyword/tagging area?


In practice, no.  It's a non-verified user-input field just like the item's Title or Description are.


----------



## Uluri (Jan 21, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> In practice, no.  It's a non-verified user-input field just like the item's Title or Description are.


That's why I mentioned it as a Suggestion to include only the keyword area.


----------

